# How long does a vaccine lump last?



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

My chi Rico had his checkup 7 weeks ago and he still has a small lump from the distemper vaccine. It has gotten smaller, but unfortuneately, it is still there. The vet was not too concerned and said I could bring him in for a fine needle aspirate, to check it, or just watch it. 

If anyone else's chi has had this, how long did it take before it went away completely?

Thanks


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, from a distemper vac? We've only gotten lumps from Rabies. Maxwell as a matter of fact still has a small lump & his last Rabies vac was back in ohhhhh, May. LOL His has finally gotten a lot smaller but you can still feel it. The vet said it was completely normal & should go away eventually but if not they could remove it. Needless to say, I'm very happy it's going away on it's own...even if it's taking it's sweet time.

I'm sure since Rico's lump has gotten smaller...it will contunue until it's gone all together.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks....I feel the same....I'd rather not mess with it, if possible.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that if they get a jab of IM bebndryl, another shot before the vaccinations the lump is lesser. My Rico has had lumps too, he actually has a spot of black where one of his puppy vaccines was...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

T has had lumps come up from various injections the worse was from when she had her PL op all the injections etc she had associated with it, that took about 7/8 weeks to go down, they do eventually get completely reabsorbed


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, I was getting concerned because it is taking so long.


----------

